# Fermi Paradox: Mike Resnick, Pat Cadigan, Robert Reed...



## Ian Whates (May 15, 2014)

So, no one would be interested in an anthology of all original stories themed on the Fermi Paradox written by scientists as well as top SF writers (including Pat Cadigan, Mike Resnick, Paul Cornell, Robert Reed, Paul di Filippo, Eric Brown, Tricia Sullivan, Mercurio D Rivera, George Zebrowski and others) right...?  

Well, just in case you are, I've committed bloggage, outlining how the book came about and revealing the full ToC:

Fermi Paradox and All that Jazz… &lsaquo; Ian Whates


----------



## Serendipity (May 15, 2014)

Dash it all! You had me all excited there, thinking it was something to do with quantum mechanics (like the Schroedinger's cat business). Only it's about mere boring aliens.

...and as to why we haven't seen sight nor sound of them, well that is rather obvious... 

Notwithstanding, good luck, best of British and all that jazz with the antho.


----------



## ralphkern (May 15, 2014)

Ahh bumped to the next on my list... The Fermi Paradox is a theme I find absolutely fascinating.


----------



## Susan Boulton (May 15, 2014)

Noooo... Another Newcon book. To add to my collection.


----------



## Paradox 99 (May 17, 2014)

Oooh, now that does sound interesting!


----------



## Ian Whates (Aug 12, 2014)

A great review of the book has just appeared, which includes a well-considered analysis of many of the stories.

Speculiction...: Review of Paradox: Stories Inspired by the Fermi Paradox ed. by Ian Whates

What I find particularly pleasing is that the reviewer admits she approached the book with strong reservations but was won over.


----------

